
Tips for Job Searching over the Holidays - praveenscience
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ashiraprossack1/2019/11/26/tips-job-searching-holidays/
======
bernierocks
It's tough. Last year, after one of my contracts ended, I was looking for
work. It took about a week before Thanksgiving to almost Christmas day to find
work for the following January.

Lots of hiring managers were on vacation and just the amount of jobs available
was a fraction of their normal levels.

